# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  في الأدب الجاهلي

## أبو عبد الله المصري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله ، و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله ،
كلمة في معنى الأدب :
الأدب - شعرا أو نثرا - لا يعبر إلا عن أفكار و معتقدات و اهتمامات صاحبه 
فإن كان الأديب مسلما فسترى في شعره القيم و المعتقدات الإسلامية
و إن كان الأديب نصرانيا فسترى في شعره معتقدات النصرانية
و إن كان الأديب وثنيا فسترى في شعره معتقدات وثنية

فكل أديب يعبر عن معتقداته و أفكاره و اهتماماته

أديب مغرم بالدين ستجده يكتب عن الدين
آخر مغرم بالخمر ستجده يكتب في الخمر (الخمريات)
آخر مغرم بالزنا ستجده يكتب في النساء (المجون)
آخر مغرم باللواط ستجده يكتب في الغلمان (مجون أيضا)
آخر مغرم بالصيد ستجده يكتب في رحلات الصيد

هذا الكلام لا ينفرد به الأدب العربي وحده ، بل الأدب عامة .

مثال :
يقول بشار بن برد :
إبليس خير من أبيكم آدم .. فتنبهوا يا معشر الفجار
النار عنصره ، و آدم طينة .. و الطين لا يسمو سمو النار 
فهذان البيتان يشتملان على كفر لا يختلف عليه اثنان ، فهل نخرج هذا من الأدب ؟ و هل ننزع عن بشار - عليه من الله ما يستحق - صفة الشاعر ؟ بالطبع لا ، فكلامه هذا و إن كان كفرا فهو شعر (كلام موزون مقفى بائن عن النثر) ، يستحق هذا الشاعر - و أقول الشاعر - القتل ردة ؛ و قد قتل فعلا بالزندقة ، لكن لا يمكن أن أنزع عنه صفة أديب أو شاعر .
لذلك يخطئ من يظن أن تعريف الأدب هو "ما تسمو به الروح و تهذب به الطباع" .
فهذا تعريف غير صحيح للأسباب التي ذكرت ، و لأن هذا التعريف يدخل فيه غير الشعر ؛ فهو تعريف غير جامع و لا مانع ؛ إذ إن القرآن الكريم و الحديث الشريف تسمو بهما الروح و تهذب بهما الطباع ؛ فهل يدخلان أيضا ؟ بالطبع لا .
تأثر الأدب العربي بالإسلام :

الأدب العربي - مثل جميع آداب الشعوب الأخرى - فيه من أشعار المجون و الزندقة ؛ لأن أدباء العرب ليسوا جميعا مسلمين ، أو ليسوا جميعا متدينين ، و كما قلت سابقا : الأدب يعبر عن أفكار و معتقدات و اهتمامات صاحبه .
لكنه يمتاز عن باقي الآداب الأخرى في أمور :
1 - كثرة ما أنتجه من قيم و أخلاق حسنة تعتبر هي الكثرة إذا ما قارناها بأشعار المجون و الزندقة ؛ و معظم هذه القيم يرجع الفضل فيها أولا إلى الإسلام .
فالشعراء العرب بعد الإسلام تأثروا بالقرآن (كلام الله) و بالسنة (كلام النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم) ، و انعكس هذا التأثر على أشعارهم و نثرهم ؛ فوجدنا لبيد بن ربيعة (الشاعر المخضرم الكبير الذي دخل الإسلام و صار من صحابة النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم) يقول :
ألا كل شيء ما خلا الله باطل .. و كل نعيم لا محالة زائل
و لما يسمع النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم هذا البيت يقول :
(هذا أصدق بيت قالته العرب) .
و ها هو عبد الله بن رواحة (صحابي و شاعر و استشهد في غزوة مؤتة) يقول :
و الله لولا الله ما اهتدينا .. و لا تصدقنا و لا صلينا 
فأنزل السكينة علينا .. و ثبتنا اللهم إن لاقينا
فيسمع النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم هذه الأبيات و يظل يرددها النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم .
و الأمثلة كثيرة جدا ..
2 - يمتاز الأدب العربي بأنه أعظم آداب الدنيا بالقيم الإسلامية (كيفا) و بعراقته (كما) ؛ إذ إنه يمتد 16 قرنا من الزمان (200 سنة قبل الإسلام و 1432 بعده) ، و مع هذا فمعظمه محفوظ وصل إلينا ، و هو ما ليس عند الأمم الأخرى .

كلمة في أهمية الشعر الجاهلي :

مما سبق (و مما سيأتي أيضا إن شاء الله) يتبين لنا أن الأدب العربي بعد الإسلام تأثر به ، و أصبح يعبر عن القيم الإسلامية .
إذن 
ما فائدة الأدب الجاهلي ؟
الإجابة :
1 - لمعرفة اللغة العربية ، لغة القرآن الكريم ؛ إذ نزل القرآن بلغة العرب ، و لا تستطيع أن تفهمه بغير فهمك للغة القوم الذين نزل القرآن بلسانهم .
لذلك افتح كتب التفاسير (الطبري و ابن كثير و القرطبي و الزمخشري و غيرهم) تجدهم يستشهدون بأبيات الشعر الجاهلي لمعرفة معاني ألفاظ القرآن الكريم .
2 - أن العرب في الجاهلية - رغم عبادتهم الأوثان و رغم وأد البنات و غيرها من العادات الذميمة - كان عندهم قيما جميلة ، لا نراه للأسف في الجاهلية الحديثة الموجودة اليوم !!
كانوا ينجدون الضعيف (و لعلكم تذكرون حلف الفضول الذي شهده النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم) ، و يكرمون الضيف (و لعلكم تذكرون حاتم الطائي) ، و كانوا أهل حكمة (لعلكم تذكرون زهير بن أبي سلمى و قس بن ساعدة و أمية بن أبي الصلت) ، و شجاعة (لعلكم تذكرون عنترة و طرفة بن العبد) ، و غير ذلك من الصفات الجميلة و القيم الحسنة التي امتاز بها العرب في جاهليتهم .
جولة في أشعار زهير بن أبي سلمى :

أولا : نبذة صغيرة عن هذا الشاعر :
كان من حكماء العرب في الجاهلية ، و مات قبل أن يدرك الإسلام .
قال عنه عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه : 
(زهير أشعر العرب - و في رواية : أشعر الناس - لأنه لا يمدح الرجل إلا بما هو فيه)
اسمع يا أستاذ علاء :
لا يمدح الرجل إلا بما هو فيه .

ثانيا : بعض أشعاره التي تحمل قيما جميلة و حكما بليغة :


فَـلاَ تَكْتُمُنَّ اللهَ مَا فِي نُفُوسِكُـمْ

لِيَخْفَـى وَمَهْمَـا يُكْتَمِ اللهُ يَعْلَـمِ

يُؤَخَّـرْ فَيُوضَعْ فِي كِتَابٍ فَيُدَّخَـرْ

لِيَـوْمِ الحِسَـابِ أَوْ يُعَجَّلْ فَيُنْقَـمِ
ثم يقول بعدها واصفا الحرب (ذاما إياها ، داعيا إلى السلام و الصلح) :

وَمَا الحَـرْبُ إِلاَّ مَا عَلِمْتُمْ وَذُقْتُـمُ

وَمَا هُـوَ عَنْهَا بِالحَـدِيثِ المُرَجَّـمِ

مَتَـى تَبْعَـثُوهَا تَبْعَـثُوهَا ذَمِيْمَـةً

وَتَضْـرَ إِذَا ضَرَّيْتُمُـوهَ  ا فَتَضْـرَمِ

فَتَعْـرُكُكُمْ عَرْكَ الرَّحَى بِثِفَالِهَـا

وَتَلْقَـحْ كِشَـافاً ثُمَّ تُنْتَجْ فَتُتْئِـمِ

فَتُنْتِـجْ لَكُمْ غِلْمَانَ أَشْأَمَ كُلُّهُـمْ

كَأَحْمَـرِ عَادٍ ثُمَّ تُرْضِـعْ فَتَفْطِـمِ

فَتُغْـلِلْ لَكُمْ مَا لاَ تُغِـلُّ لأَهْلِهَـا

قُـرَىً بِالْعِـرَاقِ مِنْ قَفِيْزٍ وَدِرْهَـمِ

ثم يتكلم عن تجارب حياته ، و يصيغها في حكم جميلة :

سَئِمْـتُ تَكَالِيْفَ الحَيَاةِ وَمَنْ يَعِـشُ

ثَمَانِيـنَ حَـوْلاً لا أَبَا لَكَ يَسْـأَمِ

وأَعْلـَمُ مَا فِي الْيَوْمِ وَالأَمْسِ قَبْلَـهُ

وَلكِنَّنِـي عَنْ عِلْمِ مَا فِي غَدٍ عَـمِ

رَأَيْتُ المَنَايَا خَبْطَ عَشْوَاءَ مَنْ تُصِبْ

تُمِـتْهُ وَمَنْ تُخْطِىء يُعَمَّـرْ فَيَهْـرَمِ

وَمَنْ لَمْ يُصَـانِعْ فِي أُمُـورٍ كَثِيـرَةٍ

يُضَـرَّسْ بِأَنْيَـابٍ وَيُوْطَأ بِمَنْسِـمِ

وَمَنْ يَجْعَلِ المَعْروفَ مِنْ دُونِ عِرْضِهِ

يَفِـرْهُ وَمَنْ لا يَتَّقِ الشَّتْـمَ يُشْتَـمِ

دعوة للكرم و عدم البخل :

وَمَنْ يَكُ ذَا فَضْـلٍ فَيَبْخَلْ بِفَضْلِـهِ

عَلَى قَوْمِهِ يُسْتَغْـنَ عَنْـهُ وَيُذْمَـمِ

دعوة للشجاعة :

وَمَنْ هَابَ أَسْـبَابَ المَنَايَا يَنَلْنَـهُ

وَإِنْ يَرْقَ أَسْـبَابَ السَّمَاءِ بِسُلَّـمِ

وَمَنْ يَجْعَلِ المَعْرُوفَ فِي غَيْرِ أَهْلِـهِ

يَكُـنْ حَمْـدُهُ ذَماً عَلَيْهِ وَيَنْـدَمِ

الاغتراب :

وَمَنْ يَغْتَرِبْ يَحْسَبْ عَدُواً صَدِيقَـهُ

وَمَنْ لَم يُكَـرِّمْ نَفْسَـهُ لَم يُكَـرَّمِ

وَمَهْمَا تَكُنْ عِنْدَ امْرِئٍ مَنْ خَلِيقَـةٍ

وَإِنْ خَالَهَا تَخْفَى عَلَى النَّاسِ تُعْلَـمِ

احفظ لسانك :

وَكَاءٍ تَرَى مِنْ صَامِتٍ لَكَ مُعْجِـبٍ

زِيَـادَتُهُ أَو نَقْصُـهُ فِـي التَّكَلُّـمِ

لِسَانُ الفَتَى نِصْفٌ وَنِصْفٌ فُـؤَادُهُ

فَلَمْ يَبْـقَ إَلا صُورَةُ اللَّحْمِ وَالـدَّمِ

سفاهة الشيخ و سفاهة الصبي (أو الشاب) :

وَإَنَّ سَفَاهَ الشَّـيْخِ لا حِلْمَ بَعْـدَهُ

وَإِنَّ الفَتَـى بَعْدَ السَّفَاهَةِ يَحْلُـمِ

جزاء من يكثر من سؤال الناس المنع و الحرمان :

سَألْنَـا فَأَعْطَيْتُـمْ وَعُداً فَعُدْتُـمُ

وَمَنْ أَكْـثَرَ التّسْآلَ يَوْماً سَيُحْـرَمِ

وصية أم لابنتها قبل أن تنتقل البنت إلى بيت زوجها 

الوصية من العصر الجاهلي :

أي بنية 
إن الوصية لو تركت لفضل أدب تركت لذلك منك 
و لكنها تذكرة للغافل ومعونة للعاقل
و لو أن امرأة استغنت عن الزوج لغنى أبويها وشدة حاجتهما إليها كنت أغنى الناس عنه 
و لكن النساء للرجال خلقن و لهن خلق الرجال 
أي بنية
إنك فارقت الجو الذي منه خرجت و خلفت العش الذي فيه درجت 
إلى وكر لا تعرفيه و قرين لم تألفيه 
فاحفظي له خصالا عشرا يكن لك ذخرا 
أما الأولى والثانية : فالخشوع له بالقناعة و حسن السمع له و الطاعة 
و أما الثالثة والرابعة : فالتفقد لموقع عينيه و أنفه 
فلا تقع عينه منك على قبيح ولا يشم منك إلا أطيب ريح 
أما الخامسة والسادسة : فالتفقد لوقت منامه وطعامه 
فإن تواتر الجوع ملهبة وتنغيص النوم مغضبة 
و أما السابعة والثامنة : فالاحتراس بماله و الإرعاء على حشمه وعياله
و ملاك الأمر في المال حسن التقدير وفي العيال حسن التدبير 
أما التاسعة والعاشرة : فلا تعصين له أمرا ولا تفشين له سرا 
فإنك إن خالفت أمره أوغرت صدره 
و إن أفشيت سره لن تأمنى غدره 
ثم إياك والفرح بين يديه إن كان مهتما
و الكآبة بين يديه إن كان فرحا 

انتهت الوصية

مَن مِن أمهات القرن الحادي و العشرين من توصي ابنتها بمثل هذه الوصية ؟
لا تنسوا أن الوصية هذه من الأدب الجاهلي .

----------


## أبو عبد الله المصري

من يقيم هذا الموضوع و يقوّمني إن كنت قد أخطأت في بعض كلامي ؟

----------


## أبو عبد الله المصري

نقلته من كلام كنت قد قلته في مناظرة مع شخص يزعم أن الأدب الجاهلي كان مثالا للتخلف و المجون !

----------

